# Pinnacle Studio 9 framerate erhöhen.



## Dekubitus (11. Juli 2006)

hallo zusammen !

ich hab hier ein kleines qualitätsproblem.
ich habe eine digitale videokamera : sharp VL-WD250
ich benutze das programm : pinnacle studio 9.

nun geht es darum dass dieses programm nur mit 25 bilder / sekunde auf eine DVD brennt.
ein normaler fernseher macht 50 bilder / sek.
mit dieser framerate möchte ich nun auch gerne meine homevideos brennen, habe in den settings des programms aber nichts finden können.
nimmt die kamera denn überhaupt 50 bilder/sek auf ?

normalerweise reicht das ja auch, nur wenn man die kamera beim filmen nicht auch einem statuiv sondern in der hand hat kommt es unweigerlich zu "wackelvideos" ... und ich habe den eindruck dass dieses wackeln durch die niedrige framerate stark zunimmt.

was meint ihr dazu ?

gruss,
sascha


----------



## axn (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

in PAL Regionen zeigt ein Röhren TV auch nur 25 Bilder pro Sekunden (50 Halbbilder). Die meisten Consumer-Kameras zeichnen diese 50 Halbbilder auf, bei einigen kann man im sogenannten Progressive Modus 25 Vollbilder aufzeichnen. Profigeräte unterstützen andere Frameraten. Das Problem des Verwackelns lässt sich über die Framerate nicht wesentlich beeinflussen, da hilft nur eine gute Optik mit Bildstabilisator oder ein Stativ.
50 Vollbilder pro Sekunde werden von TVs und Standalone-DVD-Playern nicht unterstützt.

mfg

axn


----------



## Dekubitus (11. Juli 2006)

acho ... ich als laie ging immer von 50 "vollbilder" aus die ein TV wiedergibt (meine jedenfalls das vor urzeiten mal im physikunterricht gelernt zu haben).
25 halbbilder ... wie hab ich mir das vorzustellen ?

nunja wenn ich die framerate nicht erhöhen kann muss es wohl reichen, die qualität ist ja schon in ordnung, nur möchte ich schon das beste rausholen was möglich ist.

für die rasche antwort vielen dank.

gruss,
sascha


----------



## axn (12. Juli 2006)

Auf die Schnelle.. - es gibt sicherlich fundiertere Infos.. Fakt ist, CRT-TV zeigt 50 Halbbilder in der Sekunde. Sichtbar sind abwechselnd die geraden bzw. ungeraden von 576 Zeilen. Das Signal enthält noch einige "Zeilen" mehr, diese übertragen aber nur Informationen zur Synchronisation der Zeilen und Halbbilder..

mfg

axn


Edit: Fundierteres findet sich natürlich auch im Wiki.


----------

